# Orange beach/Wolf bay/Ono Island pointers appreciated



## bamaflyfish (Oct 20, 2007)

I will be in Orange Beach with my family next week and would like to take my son out in the boat and catch his first saltwater fish. Do any of you have any pointers for this area? My boat is small (inshore) so I will be limited as to howfar I can run.Any ideas on the best targets and tactics?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

How old is your son?

If you don't care what you catch (meaning younger than 10 or so) a no-brainer is to drift the deeper spots in Perdido Bay (12 to 14 ft) with dead shrimp targeting gafftop catfish.

We still do this for fun sometimes. Line up the Ono tower with Pirates Cove and set out some shrimp with light (lt 1 oz) weight carolina rigged. Grocery store frozen shrimp work just fine.

Looks for pelicans diving, it's always a good indicator of gafftops. Watch the spines though.


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Sit under the bridge @ perdido pass tossing live/dead shrimp or bull minnows - Lady fish and Catfish are gonna hit you every time. I don't have much experience outside the pass, but my friends trollin bay boatsif it's calm. Good size kings can be had on dusters or drift line set up with any old live bait.

You could tryfishing under the [email protected] night around Ono for reds/specks. Use light tack andput as little hardware on your line as possible - they're spooky


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Both suggestions above are right on- I normally fish at night and Ono Island area lights are the best I have found. Light tackle, live shrimp or DOA shrimp or DOA jigheads with a dark body are usually my best friends. If the age group on board does not bode well for accurate casting at lighted docks, then try the pass as suggested. You can also try some of the flats on the north side of Ono (3-6 feet of water grass flats) with the same things I suggested thwrowing at the docks. This should net you some trout or maybe a nice Red! 

Best thing is to just get out there. Good luck!


----------



## studter (Apr 1, 2009)

Just curious as I also go down to that area allot also.. Which side on ono Island do ya'll find most productive, North or South side..

Bama, I have been told also round Walker Island mainly west side is pretty good for reds & specks on either side of the high tide

good luck & 

tight lines


----------



## irritation point (Sep 3, 2008)

Fish grass flats around Ono and Innerarity point. Try Gulp New Penny grubs. Go fairly early to beat boaters.


----------



## studter (Apr 1, 2009)

I meant the east side of walker


----------

